# South to South-East



## bobmac (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi 
Myself and Tee-girl (Jan) are thinking about coming down to the south /east for a few days/week to play a few nice courses and maybe meet a few southies 
We will be hiring a mobile home when we get there so free to roam all over.
We are thinking about September-October time
Do you know of any good courses you can suggest? Mainly thinking of parkland with nice scenery
Bear Woods is already on the list 
Ta, Bob and Jan


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2009)

There's one near Thame/Bicester - Magnolia Park. Played it a few times and its a good test. Well worth a visit. Only about 20 minutes off the M40.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2009)

More than welcome to come over to RA if you let me know when you'll be around (although we can't quite match Bearwood!!)


----------



## HarryMonk (Jun 28, 2009)

Barton-on-Sea, right on the coast. Hoping to get a fourm day together early September, you would be more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 28, 2009)

If you are going to be anywhere near south east London, Bromley area, then you will be more than welcome at Sundridge Park.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 29, 2009)

Some courses worth playing down South...

East Sussex National
Chart Hills (faldo's course)
Crowborough Beacon
Princes


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 29, 2009)

Let me know when you are coming down Bob.
Would be good to meet up with you and Jan again and I can fix up a game for us somewhere?
A good course that's fairly accessible (close to the M25/M23) is Copthorne. Old, established parkland course........you'd like it there.

http://www.copthornegolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## bobmac (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions and invites.
Might need 2 weeks to play that lot


----------



## Leftie (Jun 30, 2009)

Might need 2 weeks to play that lot  

Click to expand...

Shouldn't take you that long Bob.  You pros only take half as many shots as us mere mortals


----------



## CrapHacker (Jul 1, 2009)

I've always fancied playing Crowborough Beacon.

With a couple of 2-4-1 vouchers it doesn't seem too pricey.

Is it good enough to add to the bigman's list  ?  

If so, put me down for a visit


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2009)

Might need 2 weeks to play that lot  

Click to expand...

Shouldn't take you that long Bob.  You pros only take half as many shots as us mere mortals  

Click to expand...

You obviously haven't seen me play


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2009)

You obviously haven't seen me play  

Click to expand...

I have


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2009)

You obviously haven't seen me play  

Click to expand...

I have


Click to expand...

The 18th at Beau Desert?
Not my best double bogey in my life


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2009)

The 18th at Beau Desert?
Not my best double bogey in my life    

Click to expand...

I have seen prettier Bob


----------

